# Honey Plants



## Buckwheat (Jul 6, 2008)

What is the best perennial plant for honey production in Tennessee?
Opinions welcome.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Would this help or have you already been there?

http://www.hivetool.com/guide/sourcesofnectar.htm


----------



## Big John (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.themelissagarden.com/TMG_Vetaley031608.htm


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

*Good Reference*

Take a look at this.

Its old but has a lot of good info and lists plants and states with their relevant nectar sources alphabetically.

http://books.google.com/books?id=Jp...iT17G&sig=zFU6GRBRiGexvxl10qH0FRDzHVQ#PPA6,M1


----------



## Buckwheat (Jul 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the links*

Has anyone had any experience with Borage as a nectar source?
What color honey does it make? How well does it keep without chrystalizing?:scratch:


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have not had to post this answer in a long time.

1. Get Hive and the Honey Bee book. It lists major and minor honey plants for an area.

2. Get another book, I think from 1926 Honey Plants of US by Lowell. I am not sure of this as I have company sleeping in the room with my books.

3. Talk or work with a commercial or larger guy in your area.

4. Join or at least visit the website (and look at all of it) of your state Beek group.


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

nursebee said:


> I have not had to post this answer in a long time.
> 
> 1. Get Hive and the Honey Bee book. It lists major and minor honey plants for an area.
> 
> ...


How are things in Bethel!? one of my best friend's family owns Sloan's Plant farm out your way. Don't get up that way near enough.


----------

